# Hello from EarthNC



## EarthNC (Jul 6, 2010)

We're very eager to hear how we can better service the Sailing community. Looking forward to it!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

EarthNC—

Please read the Special Interest Disclosure thread in the Boat Buying forum and comply with it.


----------



## EarthNC (Jul 6, 2010)

Sailingdog,

Our bad. We apologize for not reading the TOS more carefully. We'll cease and desist and go through the proper channels. 

Best,

Brad / EarthNc.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You're not doing anything wrong...but as a marine related company, you have to add a disclosure line to your signature.


----------



## EarthNC (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok thank you Ron. Is there a convention / example that we can refer to?


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello!

I used EarthNC Plus with GPS2GE and Google Earth on my Mac laptop when I was sailing in Southern Florida. It worked fantastic! However there were a few things that were issues (none of them being EarthNC's fault) which prevented full time use.

First, I was having to cache a lot of Google Earth information on my computer, which wasn't so bad. I haven't looked into it recently, but I wish there was a way to automatically cache all of the GE data for an area without having to manually browse around on the map. I hope I'm explaining this well...

The second was onboard power. We were cruising, and not plugged into shore power very often. The vessel was equipped with solar panels and wind generator, but as you know, power is always at a premium on a boat, and we just couldn't justify running an extra laptop the whole time in addition to our chart plotter.

When we did have it powered up, it was awesome! Instant and accurate information at a glance, on a big screen! Nice!

I somehow misplaced my little USB GPS puck, so sadly, I can't make it happen now, unless I buy a new one.

Cheers, Russ


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't know who you're talking to, since my name is not RON.

As for an example.. note the signature and the title that Craig Smith uses on his post in this *thread*.



EarthNC said:


> Ok thank you Ron. Is there a convention / example that we can refer to?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet!



EarthNC said:


> Ok thank you Ron. Is there a convention / example that we can refer to?


look for any posts by Craig Smith - from Rocna Anchors

Actisense Technical support contributes here too.

I believe that Fastbttms also has a commercial disclaimer.

Stick around!


----------



## EarthNC (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. Will get more acclimated with the rules and regs. I may resubmit my username so that I can include a sensical disclaimer. 

Kind Regards,

Brad Winney "bwinney"
Affiliated with EarthNC, Inc.


----------



## EarthNC (Jul 6, 2010)

*Charts and Google Earth*

Russ,

Thank you for the positive note and "yes", the caching issue is Google specific. We work with them quite a bit and we think the caching limitation is an artifact of their relationship with TeleAtlas. We're pushing them (as are others) to allow for a area / zoom level cache so that users can have a much easier time of downloading satellite imagery.

In terms of the power limitations... another issue that is somewhat out of our control. That said (and I realize every answer can't be "buy new hardware") but many of the newer laptops have 6 - 10 hour battery capacity (I have the new Macbook Pro 13) and thus far, true.

We'll have both iPhone, iPad and Android versions of our charts out soon, and as a lightweight option to a chart plotter with sat views, should be another viable option vis-a-vis power considerations.

Thanks again for your input - we'll keep grinding away. 

Brad 
Affiliated with EarthNC, Inc.



F4d3d said:


> Hello!
> 
> I used EarthNC Plus with GPS2GE and Google Earth on my Mac laptop when I was sailing in Southern Florida. It worked fantastic! However there were a few things that were issues (none of them being EarthNC's fault) which prevented full time use.
> 
> ...


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Brad,

Your post earlier prompted me to dig around and find my USB GPS, and re-install EarthNC on my newly installed OS X.

The install seemed to go fine, and GPS2GE works well and is sending my fixes to Google Earth, but when I load the EarthNC Charts, I only see big red X's where there should be chart elements like buoys and such. What am I missing? I think I only purchased the charts for South East USA, which is sad, since I'll be cruising in the Pacific NW and Canada's West coast this summer. 

Any insight on replacing the big red X's with navigation elements would be helpful! Also, any word on charts for Canada?

Cheers, Russ


----------



## EarthNC (Jul 6, 2010)

Russ,

I believe that is because there have been a few updates to the charts that you may want to download. Depending on the time-frame, the links can break (which shouldn't happen but it does from time to time). I'm not allowed to post links on our site, but you can find the update links on our Support page on our web site. Let me know if you have any issues.

Best,

Brad
Affiliated with EarthNC, Inc. 

ps. Canada should be online by the end of the summer.


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Brad.

I've registered on the EarthNC website, now I'm just waiting for a confirmation email from you so I can log in to grab those updates...

Russ


----------

